# Hey guys in need of some more prayers.



## Codeman (Dec 20, 2010)

My brother just left for Children's Hospital St Louis with his 2 month old baby. He had been being very fussy so they went to the doc and she thought she heard a heart murmur so sent him out for an echo. Doc came back said there is a cardiologist waiting for you in St Louis. Get on the road.

I believe it has something to do with a valve I know he is headed to the right place and I'm sure it will be fine. But our family could use an extra prayer or 2 today. 

Took this pic of the little guy at church yesterday. 

Thanks


----------



## BLK fisher (Dec 20, 2010)

I hate to hear stuff like that about kids.

[-o< Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 20, 2010)

James,

You came to the right place. Prayers being said as I type. [-o< [-o< Keep us posted please.

Your Brother in Christ,


----------



## Outdoorsman (Dec 20, 2010)

[-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< 

Outdoorsman


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 20, 2010)

[-o< on the way.

I know what they are going through. Our daughter had a heart murmur when she was little. Unbeknown to us until that time, all babies are born with a hole in their heart. It grows together fairly quickly, normally, but hers took an extremely long time to close up. They said it happens on occasion but we were looking at surgery as well if it hadn't finally closed on it's own. Scary stuff.


----------



## pharaoh2 (Dec 20, 2010)

Done.


----------



## freetofish (Dec 20, 2010)

you have our prayers not only for the little one but the Mom and Dad as well. Only those who have had little kids with big sickness can understand the anguish.
Mass tomorrow at 8am. I will offer it up for the entire family
God bless


----------



## Jim (Dec 20, 2010)

Prayers sent.

Nothing worse than when it's a little one. Everything will be ok! [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## Codeman (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, spoke to my brother earlier, docs want to do a balloon procedure in the morning, they said if all goes the way it should he'll be home for Christmas Eve. He said they had all the confidence that all would be fine. He does have to spend the next 48 hours in ICU though as a precaution. 

Apparently the the muscles around the aortic valve are restricting blood flow to his body causing him pain why he has been so cranky. They plan to stretch and possibly cut the muscle a bit to relieve it. He was there for about 2 hours and already had 4 docs look over the tests and talk to him. Around here we are lucky to have one doc see you in 4 hours time. Love our pediatrician she doesn't screw around. 

Thanks again for the continued prayers.


----------



## Jim (Dec 20, 2010)

Codeman said:


> Love our pediatrician she doesn't screw around.



Something to be said for that right there!

We love ours too....even if we have to travel the 35 miles each way every time the kids get sick, need shots, or checkups.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 20, 2010)

That's promising news James. Again....prayers continued and keep us posted as best you can.


----------



## Codeman (Dec 20, 2010)

Jim said:


> Codeman said:
> 
> 
> > Love our pediatrician she doesn't screw around.
> ...



Doesn't hurt that my bosses wife is her head nurse either.  She has been our doc for nearly 9 years now. She is awesome. There have been times I was afraid she was going to snatch my kids though. LOL That's how much she loves them. She has treated my brothers 2 just as well.


----------



## Andy (Dec 21, 2010)

Prayers are sent... And still coming.


----------



## G3_Guy (Dec 21, 2010)

Prayers sent James!


----------



## Codeman (Dec 21, 2010)

Little update from my sister in law.

"Evan is in recovery for the next 6 hours. Doctors said everything went well and was the best case possible. He will always have this condition and will have to be monitored for the rest of his life. This was only a temporary fix but should last several years. He will be monitored for the next 24 hours and maybe coming home tomorrow night."


----------



## caveman (Dec 21, 2010)

That is GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!! [-o<


----------



## fender66 (Dec 21, 2010)

=D> 
Thank you Jesus!


----------



## Brine (Dec 21, 2010)

Great to hear Codeman!


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 21, 2010)

That's great news, and hope the little guy recovers from the surgery quickly.


----------



## batman (Dec 22, 2010)

Great news,prayers sent.
Take care.


----------



## mtnman (Dec 22, 2010)

Glad to here everything went well. I way pray for him to have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Codeman (Dec 22, 2010)

They said this morning they had a blood clot to deal with still causing some poor circulation. My brother said they are still shooting to get them out of there tomorrow.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 22, 2010)

[-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## Blue Jacket (Dec 22, 2010)

[-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< 
Prayers are sent
Glad to hear the good prognosis!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Dec 23, 2010)

prayers sent your way!!


----------



## Codeman (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry guys just now able to update. They sent the little guy home this morning. Thank GOD!


----------



## caveman (Dec 23, 2010)

And that is the BEST gift of all.......................... =D> =D>


----------



## fender66 (Dec 23, 2010)

Totally awesome! Praise God! [-o<


----------

